# Watch your purchases from Big Al’s Kennedy Rd



## PCUSER

So last Saturday, I dropped $240 bucks on various items including and associated with a canister filter and accessorial items, some of which was on the advise of the kid on the floor.
With one unopened item, that just wouldn’t work with the setup, I returned today to return it, and even though it is unopened, and was bought under the suggestion of the kid, they would not provide a cash or credit card refund but would only provide a store credit that can only be used there.
The checkout girl says it’s store policy that they are now enforcing and it’s not mandated at the corporate level.
I get it the stores are franchises but you would think it would be dictated corporately. 
Now, they are more than happy to provide a store credit, but can’t be bother tracking it themselves in conjunction with the rewards file they keep on you with the scannable key tag, but they expect you to keep track of it utilizing a receipt.
You know, it’s no secret most of their stuff is over priced, they have very minimal competition, so I can’t help but feel they can throw out any fairness with their customer service element out the window. It was bubble pack packaging so once it’s opened that’s it, so it was obvious it wasn’t opened.
Oh btw, you can order their stuff online, and they offer cash refunds.
Just a heads up you better make sure you got it right. Can you imagine if it was the expensive canister filter I was unhappy with?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

They pale in comparison to what they were 10 years ago. That being said with the shift to greater online assortment their major win is the customer interaction/service component. They aren't winning there by a long shot!


----------



## Joseph93

[KRAFTIG] said:


> They pale in comparison to what they were 10 years ago. That being said with the shift to greater online assortment their major win is the customer interaction/service component. They aren't winning there by a long shot!


Agreed, I was passing through Thornhill once and went to the Big Al's there. After going, I'd much rather buy from online from reefsupplies and pay shipping or drive further than deal with Big Al's employees.


----------



## PCUSER

The sales clerk told me it’s a store to store policy. I just sent an email to their head office and asked them why isn’t the policy mandated by them the franchiser. It’s their reputation that is being hurt with unfair and inconsistent policies with lack of customer service. I don’t blame the cashier today in the least, but unfortunately she’s the one I vented to today about it.I took it easy on her, she was young and very polite.
Love to meet the owner, and hear his take on it.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clubsoda

Yup make sure you exhausted every avenues: online, kijiji, this sites etc before buying anything at big als. Once that money change place you won't see it again only store credit.


----------



## cb1021

It still blows my mind that retail stores fail at customer service. Amazon all the way. I run a small business and we refund customers without any questions. It's only happened 1% of the time. The goal of retail is to make the customer happy. Nobody cares about aquarium filters, fish, pets or car detailing. We all just want to be happy and enjoy our life.


----------



## Aceman21

cb1021 said:


> It still blows my mind that retail stores fail at customer service. Amazon all the way. I run a small business and we refund customers without any questions. It's only happened 1% of the time. The goal of retail is to make the customer happy. Nobody cares about aquarium filters, fish, pets or car detailing. We all just want to be happy and enjoy our life.


Can we please get a like button over here


----------



## PCUSER

cb1021 said:


> It still blows my mind that retail stores fail at customer service. Amazon all the way. I run a small business and we refund customers without any questions. It's only happened 1% of the time. The goal of retail is to make the customer happy. Nobody cares about aquarium filters, fish, pets or car detailing. We all just want to be happy and enjoy our life.


Yepper. And I can't help but think that this owners obnoxious policy (and in turn lack of customer service) is based on his belief we have few buying options. Hate to say it, he's got a lot of stuff in stock, so there is an element of truth. Love amazon but it's always nice to handle and view the item before purchase. 
No return email from corporate office as of yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCUSER

Update: I got a response back from Big Al’s advising me that the return policy is clearly indicated on the
bottom of the receipt, however
there can be rational exceptions as in my circumstances. The salesclerk failed to acknowledge that my situation warranted
it, as well as offering me an
opportunity to speak to
the manager on duty. They identified it as a training issue with her. I gave them the transaction identifiers to assist.
That’s all I needed to know, there are obvious exceptions. I’m glad
I got a response back. Case closed in my eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*Close*

Have u gotten your money back..id digest getting money back and close thread or else they may deny your refund saying u are bad mouthing them.. nice u made people aware .but they did offer to refund....jmho


----------



## PCUSER

I wasn’t offered a refund based on my email back from him, but I got some store management contacts to not only discuss this further, but should issues like this ever arise. I’ll keep the store credit and use it, with now knowing that management can intervene if asked. The checkout clerk never offered that opportunity. Now if it was an opened high priced canister filter or something along those lines, then I suppose it would be a different fight. Lessons learned. Just make sure you got your ducks in a row should you need to return any item. Don’t understand why their policy is very much in the minority of retail businesses but it is what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clubsoda

They'll never refund cash whether it's $10 or $10k. Glad you're happy with the email reply. We're all been there trust us we all wanted cash refund but none of us never got it from BA just take in stride brah heh

Lesson learned always buy used from Kijiji so you can sell it back on kijiji Best refund policy!


----------



## solarz

clubsoda said:


> They'll never refund cash whether it's $10 or $10k. Glad you're happy with the email reply. We're all been there trust us we all wanted cash refund but none of us never got it from BA just take in stride brah heh
> 
> Lesson learned always buy used from Kijiji so you can sell it back on kijiji Best refund policy!


If you can find it in Pet Smart, buy it from there. They have a 90 day refund policy. Good for things like filters and heaters.


----------



## PCUSER

clubsoda said:


> They'll never refund cash whether it's $10 or $10k. Glad you're happy with the email reply. We're all been there trust us we all wanted cash refund but none of us never got it from BA just take in stride brah heh
> 
> Lesson learned always buy used from Kijiji so you can sell it back on kijiji Best refund policy!


Thanks. I guess I'm content with now knowing that there are exceptions to this somewhat one sided policy, and an acknowledgement from them that they found her negligent in not initiating that process for me. 
Though I find their return policy some what one sided, and lacks customer service, I never got a cut and dry response why if I order online, refunds of this nature are granted. But I'm not going to push it.
Kijiji is good, but BA's got it made for odd ball purchases like, suction cups, floss, selection of algae scrapers, air lines, valves, all that type of stuff. Pet Smart doesn't even come close.
Thanks everybody.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clubsoda

Sorry you found it the hard way, we all did. Besides it's cheaper anyway buying it used unless you really want one of those ad most ridiculous price on Kijiji. Fyi none of the asian stores or even finatics will give you cash refund in case you didn't know. Petsmart selection is limited but they do sell meds and they're open till 9. I used to live in oakridges so the closest store is Petsmart on Elgin Mills. Much closer than BA in Newmarket or North York.

Just like you I still go to big als for odd ball items or replacement parts here & there buying it online + shipping + waiting not worth it if the items is avail in BA but livestock and aquariums, stand filter and heater I hit to KJ or this site. Check everywhere else before dropping some dough at BA. And those credit notes I've lost a couple I must've thrown it away thinking it was a receipt that I don't need that was a waste! Surely they're banking on that too.


----------



## PCUSER

clubsoda said:


> Sorry you found it the hard way, we all did. Besides it's cheaper anyway buying it used unless you really want one of those ad most ridiculous price on Kijiji. Fyi none of the asian stores or even finatics will give you cash refund in case you didn't know. Petsmart selection is limited but they do sell meds and they're open till 9. I used to live in oakridges so the closest store is Petsmart on Elgin Mills. Much closer than BA in Newmarket or North York.
> 
> Just like you I still go to big als for odd ball items or replacement parts here & there buying it online + shipping + waiting not worth it if the items is avail in BA but livestock and aquariums, stand filter and heater I hit to KJ or this site. Check everywhere else before dropping some dough at BA. And those credit notes I've lost a couple I must've thrown it away thinking it was a receipt that I don't need that was a waste! Surely they're banking on that too.


I'm in Markham so my choices are limited as well. I think there's a place in the Pacific Mall I may go check out, once I collect my tolerance in dealing with the parking lot confusion. That was one thing I did bring up with them, the inconvenience and potential loss of the credit notes. I suggested that if they are so sticky on store credits, why couldn't they track the store credits via their point reward program, instead of putting the onus on the customer to keep track of it. Their ( I found) annoying response was, if we gave you cash back you would have to keep track of it as well. Stupid answer especially when it was a credit card purchase I was dealing with but I didn't banter back. Btw, I didn't know most of the smaller LFS have the same policy. 
Thanks for all the responses

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clubsoda

If you buy Livestock and for whatever reason you need to bring it back, they'll only give you 10-30% of what you paid. So let's say you bought a $30 fish they'll only give you anywhere between 3-9 bucks depending on which genius work in the fishroom at the time. And of course only in credit notes. Also they'll ask did you call before bringing the fish we overstock we don't take...

And this livestock rule applies to the other LFS too. So you've been warned 



PCUSER said:


> I'm in Markham so my choices are limited as well. I think there's a place in the Pacific Mall I may go check out, once I collect my tolerance in dealing with the parking lot confusion. That was one thing I did bring up with them, the inconvenience and potential loss of the credit notes. I suggested that if they are so sticky on store credits, why couldn't they track the store credits via their point reward program, instead of putting the onus on the customer to keep track of it. Their ( I found) annoying response was, if we gave you cash back you would have to keep track of it as well. Stupid answer especially when it was a credit card purchase I was dealing with but I didn't banter back. Btw, I didn't know most of the smaller LFS have the same policy.
> Thanks for all the responses
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Rumour has it the Pacific Mall lfs is closing or have closed down already ....


----------



## clubsoda

Really? that's disconcerting..where are ppl going to get cheap colourful asian discus? not everyone can afford Hans or stinker.. sorry jk I meant stendker

They are building condos with shops or something like that, is that started already?



Sea MunnKey said:


> Rumour has it the Pacific Mall lfs is closing or have closed down already ....


----------



## Sea MunnKey

clubsoda said:


> Really? that's disconcerting..where are ppl going to get cheap colourful asian discus? not everyone can afford Hans or stinker.. sorry jk I meant stendker
> 
> They are building condos with shops or something like that, is that started already?


try North American Fish Breeders in Scarborough ... they carry Discus and other freshwater fish & plants plus saltwater corals and fish as well.


----------



## hibackgold

PCUSER said:


> I'm in Markham so my choices are limited as well. I think there's a place in the Pacific Mall I may go check out, once I collect my tolerance in dealing with the parking lot confusion. That was one thing I did bring up with them, the inconvenience and potential loss of the credit notes. I suggested that if they are so sticky on store credits, why couldn't they track the store credits via their point reward program, instead of putting the onus on the customer to keep track of it. Their ( I found) annoying response was, if we gave you cash back you would have to keep track of it as well. Stupid answer especially when it was a credit card purchase I was dealing with but I didn't banter back. Btw, I didn't know most of the smaller LFS have the same policy.
> Thanks for all the responses
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


support your lfs...theres one at mccowan n steeles...west of mccowan...owner sam is a good guy and i buy most stuff from them...have for years...


----------



## PCUSER

hibackgold said:


> support your lfs...theres one at mccowan n steeles...west of mccowan...owner sam is a good guy and i buy most stuff from them...have for years...


Great, I live just off of Main Street Markham north of 7 so I never knew that was there. I just googled earth/mapped it and I got a line on it. Will definitely be window shopping there this weekend and check it out. Much closer than any Big Als location near me. Thanks for the lead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windowlicka

MOPS.ca are local too (Hamilton), And they ship (ETA to GTA 1-2 days, typically - IME). And are competitively priced. I've bought numerous items from them on numerous occasions, and never once had an issue. In fact polar opposite - they're great people to deal with!

(and I have -NO- affiliation with them)


----------



## zenster

Sea MunnKey said:


> Rumour has it the Pacific Mall lfs is closing or have closed down already ....


Technically the LFS is inside Market Village which is the building adjacent to Pacific Mall. I was in there a few weeks ago and the owner told me they will relocate further up the road on Denison and Kennedy.


----------

